# Help with lighting please



## Laurystevens (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to this forum, my name is Laura I own a 5ft tank, 18" front to back and 24" deep (about 20" realisitically"). I have always loved aquascaping and have now officially decided I want to really go for nicer plants which mean better lighting and probably use of Co2. My lighting atm are 3 Aquaray Growbeams (500) by TMC. I don't no any of the light facts about them, even though I have looked. I keep Crypt Wendetii as a "ground coverage" plant as it's less demanding (It needs to be with the lack of light penetrating my tank!) and I want more! I want to introduce a few speciest of Echinodorus, Rotala Indica and Red Ludwigia into my setup. I THINK I've chosen some realistic plant choices as I want a Medium light level tank (suitable for plants that is).

I'm thinking of adding two T5 54w Plant bulbs that are 6,500 Kelvin onto my current setup (Bulbs are from All Pond Solluntions). I know that they only give me "low light" plant range but was hoping my current LED will boost that a bit? I was also taking into acount the "rule of Thumb" os 1-2watts per gallon etc but got confused as to UK/US gallons and T5/T8 etc?


----------



## jetajockey (Nov 11, 2010)

a 2x 54w t5ho setup with decent reflectors will put you into the low-medium range. It should be ideal for growing most plant species and not so demanding that you'd need to use pressurized co2 and steady ferts.


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

Definitely in the medium range, if you are still going to be using the Growbeams.
With modern light technology, the WPG rule doesn't really apply anymore. It depends on the light source, and more so on the lumen output, and the illumination you are trying to achieve at different depths.

BTW, I attached a spreadsheet that is awesome for calculating light levels over your tank.


----------



## MKD (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for your attachment. it's ready great.


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't take credit for it, but I don't recall where I got it from. Whoever made this originally, You Rock!


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I like that calculator. I'm suprised it hasnt been around here more. At full depth i'm a 19.7x


----------

